
An Inside Look into How Crypto Projects Are Made - zfran
https://blog.decentraland.org/an-inside-look-into-how-crypto-projects-are-made-bffae4b20eae
======
sharemywin
This is pretty cool:

[https://proofofexistence.com/](https://proofofexistence.com/)

wonder if there is a similar thing for time and dating a URL

